# MTB Treff Oerlinghausen



## RALLE K. ! (11. April 2017)

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin letztens nach Oerlinghausen gezogen und zZt noch oft allein unterwegs.
Ich suche nette biker/innen, mit denen man zusammen Touren in beide Richtungen radeln kann, also Herrmann und Sparrenburg.
Ich fahre lieber bergab als -hoch, wobei das ja leider im Teuto meist anders rum ist...
Es darf aber gerne technisch, schnell und luftig sein.
Eine kleine Pickertpause bei Bienenschmidt muss aber drin sein...;-)

Vom Alter passen wir wohl am besten zusammen, wenn ihr zw. 30 und 50 seid.
Bevorzugter Federweg: Zwischen 140 und 160 mm.

Wenn man sich gut versteht, würde ich auch gerne einen regelmäßigen Treff einrichten.

Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja mal melden.

CU

RALLE


----------



## Mountain77 (11. April 2017)

Hi Ralle, ich behalte diesen Thread mal im Blick.
Gruß  aus LP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (11. April 2017)

Hallo Ralle, interessiert mich auch.
Grüße aus Ubbedissen


----------



## RALLE K. ! (12. April 2017)

Man könnte sich ja bspw. an der Schule in Oerl. treffen.
- da sind Parkplätze, falls wer mit dem Auto anreisen muss...
- von dort kann man gut in beide Richtungen starten...
- da sind Treppen, die man zum Abschluss noch mal fahren kann...
- in unmittelbarer Nähe ist 'ne Eisdiele...

Greets


----------



## Olli33 (12. April 2017)

Hallo Ralle Interessiere mich auch sehr komme aus Bad Salzuflen und kenne mich aus Hermannsläufer Man könnte aber auch in Bad Salzuflen treffen! Könnt nächste Woche kaufe gerade neues Mtb Bulls Typ King Cobra


----------



## Juergen1963 (12. April 2017)

Olli33 schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch in Bad Salzuflen treffen!


Wo würdest Du denn in Bad Salzuflen fahren, wenn man sich da mal treffen wollte?


----------



## Olli33 (12. April 2017)

Es gibt den Hollenstein und schwackhof und asenburg ! Wir haben ordentlich Berge wo schöne kleine Pisten sind


----------



## Olli33 (13. April 2017)

Juergen1963 schrieb:


> Wo würdest Du denn in Bad Salzuflen fahren, wenn man sich da mal treffen wollte?




Es gibt doch genug Wald und Berge da findet sich auch was


----------



## Olli33 (13. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin letztens nach Oerlinghausen gezogen und zZt noch oft allein unterwegs.
> Ich suche nette biker/innen, mit denen man zusammen Touren in beide Richtungen radeln kann, also Herrmann und Sparrenburg.
> ...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (13. April 2017)

Hi!

Da es ja zunächst mal um Touren in und um Oerlinghausen geht, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns da zuerst treffen.
Wenn wer in Bad Salzuflen oder sonst wo gute Trails kennt, kann man da dann später auch mal gerne hin.

Wollen wir mal Sonntag, den 30. als 1. Treff anvisieren?


----------



## Olli33 (13. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da es ja zunächst mal um Touren in und um Oerlinghausen geht, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns da zuerst treffen.
> Wenn wer in Bad Salzuflen oder sonst wo gute Trails kennt, kann man da dann später auch mal gerne hin.
> ...




Vorher kanns du nicht? Kann ganz Tags bis 01.05 da 30.04 Hermannslauf oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juergen1963 (13. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Wenn wer in Bad Salzuflen oder sonst wo gute Trails kennt, kann man da dann später auch mal gerne hin.


Stimmt, war auch nur am Rande interessant wer wo in Bad Salzuflen fährt. 
Leider passen bei mir weder Federweg noch Alter, das wird also eher nix.
Aber wenn sich doch nee größere Gruppe findet, wo sich auch unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen finden dann........
Ich bin mit 100mm Federweg unterwegs und das auch nur vorne.


----------



## Olli33 (13. April 2017)

Juergen1963 schrieb:


> Stimmt, war auch nur am Rande interessant wer wo in Bad Salzuflen fährt.
> Leider passen bei mir weder Federweg noch Alter, das wird also eher nix.
> Aber wenn sich doch nee größere Gruppe findet, wo sich auch unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen finden dann........
> Ich bin mit 100mm Federweg unterwegs und das auch nur vorne.




Ich bin auch nur Hardtrail Fahrer und bin normalerweise Rennrad Fahrer aber werde jetzt ordentlich loslegen


----------



## MoritzBen (14. April 2017)

Hi!
Es würde mich auh interessieren, ein paar enduro-lastige singletrails zu fahren. Müssen uns mal treffen!


----------



## tommi101 (14. April 2017)

Hier ist auch noch einer aus Oerli..
Federweg ist im 5"-Bereich vorhanden
...und in die Altersrange passe ich mit 48J. gerade noch so rein


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. April 2017)

oh, mit altersbeschränkung.da bin ich raus.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (14. April 2017)

Nun nehmt mal die angebliche Altersbeschränkung nicht so ernst...
Ist ja auch breit genug gefächert...
Ich denke nur, dass ein zB15jähriger und ein 60jähriger nicht ganz so doll zusammen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (14. April 2017)

30. fällt dann weg wg. Herrmannslauf...
Diese WE is bei mir schon verplant.
Ggfls. nächste Woche Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Olli33 (15. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> 30. fällt dann weg wg. Herrmannslauf...
> Diese WE is bei mir schon verplant.
> Ggfls. nächste Woche Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr jemand Zeit und Lust?




Ja ich bin bereit


----------



## RALLE K. ! (15. April 2017)

Sind wir schon 2.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. April 2017)

OK.
Wollen wir uns um 17 Uhr am Rathaus bei der Eisdiele treffen?
Wetter wird eher bäh: bewölkt, 7 Grad...
Aber wohl kein Regen...


----------



## Olli33 (18. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> OK.
> Wollen wir uns um 17 Uhr am Rathaus bei der Eisdiele treffen?
> Wetter wird eher bäh: bewölkt, 7 Grad...
> Aber wohl kein Regen...




Dachte nächste Woche


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. April 2017)

Auch gut.
Besseres wetter...


----------



## Olli33 (19. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Auch gut.
> Besseres wetter...



Darum aber auch 17 Uhr Eisdiele?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. April 2017)

Ja. Passt. 
Am Rathaus. Eisdiele.
Nächsten Mittwoch aber erst um 17.30 Uhr.


----------



## Olli33 (20. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ja. Passt.
> Am Rathaus. Eisdiele.
> Nächsten Mittwoch aber erst um 17.30 Uhr.



Ok was fährst du denn? 
Hab jetzt ein mal 2x 10 Gang oder 
1x 11 Gang hardtrail ?
Was besser?


----------



## Stubenkueken (20. April 2017)

Jetzt teilt man hier die mtb Gruppen schon nach schaltgruppen ein... darf ich dann mit meiner 7 Gang an meinem dhler nirgends mit spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli33 (20. April 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Jetzt teilt man hier die mtb Gruppen schon nach schaltgruppen ein... darf ich dann mit meiner 7 Gang an meinem dhler nirgends mit spielen?



Doch klar ich überlege nur was ich kaufen soll


----------



## RALLE K. ! (20. April 2017)

Ich fahr 2x10.
Von mir aus kann auch ein Singlespeeder mit.


----------



## Stubenkueken (21. April 2017)

Das hängt von deiner Fitness ab. Ich fahre am enduro seid 3 Jahren 1x11, und ich bin absolut glücklich damit


----------



## Olli33 (21. April 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Das hängt von deiner Fitness ab. Ich fahre am enduro seid 3 Jahren 1x11, und ich bin absolut glücklich damit



Ok habe ein Unileva mit 2x10 Gang oder bei Decahtlon ein 1x11 Gang kosten 900 Euro beides Hardtrail


----------



## Stubenkueken (21. April 2017)

Nur die 1x11 Gruppe 900€???  Oder das ganze bike? Ich weiß nich wie du fährst aber wenn du etwas auf Qualität setzt, würde ich die Finger von Decathlon bikes lassen


----------



## Olli33 (21. April 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Nur die 1x11 Gruppe 900€???  Oder das ganze bike? Ich weiß nich wie du fährst aber wenn du etwas auf Qualität setzt, würde ich die Finger von Decathlon bikes lassen




Ok meinte das Fahrrad von Decathlon!
Ja bin etwas hin und her gerissen aber sage mal so unter 13 kg ist doch alles gut und ne Ordentliche Gabel vorne !


----------



## Stubenkueken (21. April 2017)

Naja wie gesagt ich weiß ja nich wie du fährst und was du mit dem bike vor hast. Ich würd so ein Rad in 1std atomisieren. Ich fahre aber auch nur enduro touren und downhill. Ich hab bei den bikes von Decathlon nur bedenken den Rahmen gegenüber und der Verarbeitung. Und bin der Meinung das diese nicht für den wirklichen traileinsatz gemacht sind


----------



## Olli33 (21. April 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt ich weiß ja nich wie du fährst und was du mit dem bike vor hast. Ich würd so ein Rad in 1std atomisieren. Ich fahre aber auch nur enduro touren und downhill. Ich hab bei den bikes von Decathlon nur bedenken den Rahmen gegenüber und der Verarbeitung. Und bin der Meinung das diese nicht für den wirklichen traileinsatz gemacht sind




Ja wie gesagt ich bin Marathon Läufer und daher sehr Fitness bewusst!
Ich will eigentlich nur Touren durch Wald und so machen will Keine extrem Abfahrten machen halt nur etwas !


----------



## rudi-ritzel (21. April 2017)

Dann solltest du mal bei Radwelt vorbei und dir das Bulls Copperhead ansehen. Das ist vom Preis her recht ähnlich, seit Jahren sinnig gespect und wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli33 (21. April 2017)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal bei Radwelt vorbei und dir das Bulls Copperhead ansehen. Das ist vom Preis her recht ähnlich, seit Jahren sinnig gespect und wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative




Ist das Marktstr in Bielefeld? Radwelt?


----------



## Olli33 (21. April 2017)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal bei Radwelt vorbei und dir das Bulls Copperhead ansehen. Das ist vom Preis her recht ähnlich, seit Jahren sinnig gespect und wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative




Das ist nicht gut? 
https://m.boc24.de/shop/fahrraeder/...1337119497]]&gclid=CInh7MyJttMCFYoK0wodtrgM4Q


----------



## criscross (21. April 2017)

@RALLE K. ! 
das wird ja ne lustige Gruppe


----------



## Rumpelchen (23. April 2017)

Decathlon Bikes werden von den Mitarbeitern am Wochenende mit nach Hause genommen und gehen damit Hardcore Trails ballern.
Die Werbung und die Bikes sind richtig geil!!!

Ich denk mir dann immer nach der Werbung, was ich doch für ein Idiot bin und warum ich 600 Euro für einen Laufradsatz ausgebe, wenn ich dafür 3 ganze Bikes haben kann..


----------



## Olli33 (23. April 2017)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Decathlon Bikes werden von den Mitarbeitern am Wochenende mit nach Hause genommen und gehen damit Hardcore Trails ballern.
> Die Werbung und die Bikes sind richtig geil!!!
> 
> Ich denk mir dann immer nach der Werbung, was ich doch für ein Idiot bin und warum ich 600 Euro für einen Laufradsatz ausgebe, wenn ich dafür 3 ganze Bikes haben kann..




Hä was soll das bedeuten findest du die super?


----------



## Stubenkueken (23. April 2017)

Nein... er findet die scheisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (23. April 2017)

Nein @Olli33 auf gar keinen Fall!!! Nimm lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hand.

Guck dir mal auf Bike-discount.de. die Räder an.

Vielleicht ist da etwas für dich dabei zu einem guten Preis.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (25. April 2017)

Hi.
Fällt aus morgen...
Meld mich fürn neuen Termin.
LG
RALLE


----------



## Akimsson (29. April 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich klink mich hier Mal ein. Komme aus Gütersloh und vom Alter her passe ich auch gut rein ^^ Falls ihr also rund um Bielefeld oder auch anderswo nochmal zusammen rumrollen wollt, hätte ich auch Interesse.

Grüße Andre


----------



## Olli33 (29. April 2017)

Akimsson schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich klink mich hier Mal ein. Komme aus Gütersloh und vom Alter her passe ich auch gut rein ^^ Falls ihr also rund um Bielefeld oder auch anderswo nochmal zusammen rumrollen wollt, hätte ich auch Interesse.
> 
> Grüße Andre



Hallo sehr gut wenn alles klappt mal am Wochenende ok?


----------



## Akimsson (29. April 2017)

Bei mir ist eigentlich Sonntags immer Fahrrad-Tag.  Wäre also dabei.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Mai 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Nur die 1x11 Gruppe 900€???  Oder das ganze bike? Ich weiß nich wie du fährst aber wenn du etwas auf Qualität setzt, würde ich die Finger von Decathlon bikes lassen


ne ne,die müssen gut sein.schau dir mal das werbeviedeo an.wäre mit 1x14 gekommen wenn ich nicht das altersdatum überschritten hätte.


----------



## Olli33 (1. Mai 2017)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> ne ne,die müssen gut sein.schau dir mal das werbeviedeo an.wäre mit 1x14 gekommen wenn ich nicht das altersdatum überschritten hätte.



Habe jetzt 3x10 Giant 1,199€


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. Mai 2017)

Wollen wir mal den Sonntag morgen anpeilen, 11 Uhr vielleicht?


----------



## Akimsson (2. Mai 2017)

Servus,

das klingt doch nach einem durchaus vernünftigen Plan. Wo wollen wir denn starten, @RALLE K. !?

edit: Frage


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. Mai 2017)

Eisdiele am Rathaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli33 (3. Mai 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Eisdiele am Rathaus?




Hoffe mein Fahrrad kommt rechtzeitig


----------



## Akimsson (4. Mai 2017)

Komme  zwar nicht aus Oerlinghausen, denke aber das ich das schon irgendwie finden werde. Bin also dabei


----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. Mai 2017)

Rathausstraße 1, 33813 Oerlinghausen
Ist ein großer "Innenhof",  seitlich liegt die Eisdiele.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. Mai 2017)

War ne gute Runde heute!


----------



## Olli33 (7. Mai 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> War ne gute Runde heute!



Sorry aber mein Fahrrad kommt nächste Woche dann komm ich auch


----------



## Olli33 (9. Mai 2017)

So Fahrrad ist da jetzt kann es los gehen !!!


----------



## basti22382 (10. Mai 2017)

HI! Fahrt ihr jeden Sonntag?? Komme aus Bad Driburg, ist nicht allzu weit weg. Hätte eventuell mal Lust mich anzuschließen.


----------



## Olli33 (10. Mai 2017)

basti22382 schrieb:


> HI! Fahrt ihr jeden Sonntag?? Komme aus Bad Driburg, ist nicht allzu weit weg. Hätte eventuell mal Lust mich anzuschließen.




Also ich wäre jetzt dabei


----------



## RALLE K. ! (10. Mai 2017)

Nicht jeden Sonntag. Aber grunds. ist Sonntags um 11 ne ganz gute Zeit.
Diesen Sonntag bin ich mir noch nicht siche. Bin erkältet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (10. Mai 2017)

Diesen Sonntag wird bei mir auch nicht klappen,Samstag schon in Willingen...die Marathon Stecke mal abfahren,bevor es da nächste Woche rund geht.


----------



## Olli33 (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo wer hat Lust nächste Woche Freitag oder Samstag oder Sonntag ne runde zu fahren in Oerlinghausen wieder? 
Ralle wie lang war eure letzte Tour?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (21. Mai 2017)

Knapp 35 km. 
Am WE könnte es klappen..


----------



## Olli33 (21. Mai 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Knapp 35 km.
> Am WE könnte es klappen..



Ok wäre echt super


----------



## RALLE K. ! (21. Mai 2017)

Lass mal Mittwoch noch mal schnacken.


----------



## Olli33 (24. Mai 2017)

Darf ich fragen was wir nun machen?
Morgen kann ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (24. Mai 2017)

Wir können uns Sonntag um 15 Uhr an der Eisdielde treffen. 
@ Akimson: Auch dabei?


----------



## Olli33 (27. Mai 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Wir können uns Sonntag um 15 Uhr an der Eisdielde treffen.
> @ Akimson: Auch dabei?



Sonntag ab 16 Uhr soll es Gewittern müssen wir mal schauen ok?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. Mai 2017)

Dann um 14 Uhr.


----------



## Olli33 (27. Mai 2017)

Weis jemand wie man vorne Bremse einstellen kann die rattert und Fahrrad wurde ca vor 2 Wochen geliefert und ca 60 km erst kann nix kaputt sein oder


----------



## Stubenkueken (27. Mai 2017)

Was meinst du mit rattern? Ist vielleicht iwo eine Schraube lose?


----------



## Olli33 (27. Mai 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit rattern? Ist vielleicht iwo eine Schraube lose?




Ne glaube ehr das die Scheibe neu justiert werden darum frage ich ob jemand morgen dabei ist der Ahnung hat


----------



## Olli33 (28. Mai 2017)

So es ist am Gewittern und regnen das schlecht wegen Matsch und Gewitter


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Mai 2017)

Scheibe neu justieren?? Sowas gibt es nich. Ggf. ist sie etwas krumm, dann kann man sie grade biegen


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. Mai 2017)

Ich befürchte fast, dass uns heute das Wetter ein Strich durch die Rechnung macht... Es regnet und blitzt und donnert... und für heute nachmittag haben se Starkregen und Unwetter angesagt.
Da lassen wir dann lieber.
Nix gegen Regen, aber Gewitter und Starkregen is nich so dolle...
Verschieben wir das mal lieber.


----------



## Olli33 (28. Mai 2017)

Das kann ich gut verstehen !!! Melde dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (28. Mai 2017)

Och schade, doofes Wetter! Achtung, Spam


----------



## RALLE K. ! (29. Mai 2017)

??


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Juni 2017)

Moin, läuft oder besser fährt hier noch was? Da ich auch zu den Bewohnern der schönen Bergstadt gehöre, hätte ich Interesse an einem Treff vor der eigenen Tür. Fuhrpark von 100 mm bis 160 mm Federweg ist vorhanden und wird auch entsprechend genutzt. In den angepeilten Altersbereich passe ich auch 

MfG Tine


----------



## michel77 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo Tine, ich hatte mich ja zu Beginn des Threads auch schon mal gemeldet. Leider bin ich seit drei Wochen mit Rippenprellung erst einmal wieder gefahren, und davor war ich auch nicht sonderlich fit. Erstmal werde ich es besser noch allein versuchen, aber wenn Du oder andere hier demnächst mal Lust auf eine wirklich ruhige Runde haben, bin ich gern dabei.

VG Nicolas


----------



## RALLE K. ! (11. Juni 2017)

Ich quäl mich auch schon seit 2 Wochen mit ner Bronchitis rum, daher ist gerade Pause...
Grunds. soll hier aber schon noch was laufen, äh, fahren...


----------



## Olli33 (12. Juni 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ich quäl mich auch schon seit 2 Wochen mit ner Bronchitis rum, daher ist gerade Pause...
> Grunds. soll hier aber schon noch was laufen, äh, fahren...



Können auch mal spazieren gehen mit den Fahrrädern


----------



## michel77 (12. Juni 2017)

Made my day!


----------



## the_Shot (12. Juni 2017)

Invaliden-Treff Oerlinghausen


----------



## Olli33 (12. Juni 2017)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Invaliden-Treff Oerlinghausen




Ich nicht ich kann aber allein ist doof im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (12. Juni 2017)

Ja das stimmt wohl 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Juni 2017)

Ach sieh an, der Nicolas  Rippenprellung ist fies. Gute Besserung. Bodenprobe beim Biken genommen? 

Dann warte ich mal ab, wie sich der Krankenstand hier entwickelt. Wenn wieder eine Tour geplant ist und es zeitlich passt, bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## michel77 (12. Juni 2017)

Danke. Glaube, ich bin auch beim Fallen nicht sonderlich talentiert. 

So bleibt halt mehr Zeit zum Schrauben.


----------



## RockSocks (12. Juni 2017)

... Ich schleich mich hier einfach mal dazwischen 
Aus Sennestadt habe ich es "nicht so weit" bis nach Oerlinghausen. Würd mich bei Gelegehnheit anschließen wenn noch Platz ist, gern auch mal nach der Arbeit.

Wie viel Federweg ich hab weiß ich nicht - hauptsache das Fahrrad sieht gut aus oder nicht ?
Ansonsten ist es ein ZR Race 29er von Radon, so wie sein Fahrer der ist auch 29.

Gruß aus Sennestadt


----------



## RALLE K. ! (14. Juni 2017)

Wir kriegen das schon noch mal hin...


----------



## criscross (14. Juni 2017)

wir sind jung.....wir können warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. April 2018)

So - 1 Bandscheibenvorfall, 2 Bronchitis, 1 Grippe und 4 Monate Dauerwinter später möchte ich das Thema noch mal aufgreifen, mit konkreten Ideen/Vorschlägen/Ansätzen:

Durch meinen Umzug nach Helpup sind meine bikebuddys recht weit weg, so dass man sich da eher am WE verabredet. 
Und da es umständlich ist, wenn man sein bike erst im Auto zum 20 km entfernten Treffpunkt fahren muss...
... suche ich eine kleine Truppe von 3-6 Leuten, die im Raum Oerlinghausen/Helpup/Asemissen wohnen, mit denen man sich auch mal spontan unter der Woche auf ne kleine Runde treffen kann. 
Beispiel: Ich fahre öfters von Helpup Richtung Schopketal, nehme eine Abfahrt und ein paar Sprünge mit und drehe dann noch ca. 5-10 km in diesem Bereich... vielleicht bis Bienenschmidt, von da wieder zurück nach Helpup.

Damit nicht völlig unterschiedliche Fahrertypen, Wünsche und Räder aufeinander prallen, sollten schon einige Gemeinsamkeiten vorherrschen, damit man auch gemeinsam Spaß hat:

Alter: zwischen 30 und 60
Fahrertyp: Tour, Allmountain, Enduro mit Hang zum Springen, Spielen, Spaß haben
Terrain: alles, außer breiten Schotterwegen...; bevorzugte Richtung ist aber schon bergab
Bike: Trailbike, AM, Enduro, Superenduro - kein uphilloptimiertes 8 kg Hardtail mit 80 mm und Leistungsmesskurbel...
eBike: klar - aber dann alle und nicht gemischt mit bio...
Uhrzeit: leider erst NACH dem Büro, so ab 17/17.30 Uhr
Dauer: je nachdem, aber unter der Woche idR 1-1,5 Stunden

Treffpunkt könnte bei mir zu Hause sein, die Eisdiele in Helpup, Asemissen, Oerl.-hausen, oder die Schule...


Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (18. April 2018)

mist,bin über 60.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. April 2018)

Pech gehabt...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. April 2018)

Viell. machen wir aber auch 60 + 2-3...

Geht ja haupts. darum, dass keine 15jährigen mit 75jährigen zusammentreffen...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (8. Mai 2018)

Na - was'n los hier?

Tote Hose in Oerlinghausen-Asemissen-Helpup-Leo??


----------



## criscross (8. Mai 2018)

alle am renovieren oder bei der Gartenarbeit


----------



## RSO (8. Mai 2018)

Springen?, da bin ich raus. Ü60 springen nicht mehr
Bienenschmidt Biertrinken wäre klasse, ist aber nicht in Deiner Kriterienliste.
Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (15. Mai 2018)

RSO schrieb:


> Springen?, da bin ich raus. Ü60 springen nicht mehr
> Bienenschmidt Biertrinken wäre klasse, ist aber nicht in Deiner Kriterienliste.
> Dumm gelaufen.




Springen geht super NAAACH dem Biertrinken...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (15. Mai 2018)

Also - wenn hier echt keiner ist, dann können wir den Fred kippen...


----------

